# Office Depot Prices



## fmdog44 (Jan 17, 2021)

Yesterday I paid $65 for printer toner in their store. Today I see it on their website for $46! Luckily I did not open the box so it is going back tomorrow.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 17, 2021)

We had 2 shops here where you could get your ink cartridges refilled for 1/2 the cost of new. Sadly, both shut down in 2020.


----------



## Devi (Jan 17, 2021)

Try Walmart for cartridges.


----------



## officerripley (Jan 17, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> We had 2 shops here where you could get your ink cartridges refilled for 1/2 the cost of new. Sadly, both shut down in 2020.


Same exact thing here; now I can only find my printer's cartridges on hp.com. (They tell me that's a sign that hp will probably discontinue the printer model & stop making cartridges for it...oh, well, the darn printers don't last very long anyway  )


----------



## bowmore (Jan 17, 2021)

Try 101inks on line. I order my cartridges and toner from them.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 17, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> Yesterday I paid $65 for printer toner in their store. Today I see it on their website for $46! Luckily I did not open the box so it is going back tomorrow.


Customers purchases IMO should be auto-generated/discounted 24-48 hours prior to sale events, particular when sales are slated to start on a Monday.

Shame on stores and businesses for not extended such.


----------



## Lethe200 (Jan 17, 2021)

Why don't you call and talk to the manager before you go to the store? They might be able to give you a credit on the spot.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 17, 2021)

Ink and toner prices, and even laptops/printers, have substantially increased in price this past year....primarily due to this virus making a lot of people work from home.  I needed new cartridges for my HP printer a couple of months ago, and the prices had doubled over what I last paid.   I took a chance and ordered a set of refurbished cartridges from EBAY, at less than half of what Walmart/Staples, etc., were charging, and they seem to be working just fine.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 18, 2021)

officerripley said:


> Same exact thing here; now I can only find my printer's cartridges on hp.com. (They tell me that's a sign that hp will probably discontinue the printer model & stop making cartridges for it...oh, well, the darn printers don't last very long anyway  )


I've gotten 2 Canon printers that I didn't pay for. The first one was a gift from Micro Center for purchasing my (first) Mac. I think it lasted me 11 or 12 years. The one I have now was a gift from my grandson and I've had it going on a couple of years. When need be, I'd buy Canon again. How long did your printers last you Officer?


----------



## officerripley (Jan 18, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I've gotten 2 Canon printers that I didn't pay for. The first one was a gift from Micro Center for purchasing my (first) Mac. I think it lasted me 11 or 12 years. The one I have now was a gift from my grandson and I've had it going on a couple of years. When need be, I'd buy Canon again. How long did your printers last you Officer?


They usually only lasted about 2 or 3 years. You mentioned Canon brand; I've had my eye on a nice-looking Canon laser printer, trying to decide about getting it.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 18, 2021)

These days it seems less costly to purchase a new printer than pay exorbitant prices for ink cartridges!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 18, 2021)

officerripley said:


> They usually only lasted about 2 or 3 years. You mentioned Canon brand; I've had my eye on a nice-looking Canon laser printer, trying to decide about getting it.


One thing I liked about the first Canon I had was originally I didn't need to replace both color and black cartridges if one ran out. But with the updated drivers, that changed. The ink cartridges are lower priced than HP.  My son and his (now) ex had bought me an HP printer for my birthday. I was horrified because I knew the ink cost so much. Wouldn't you know there was something wrong with it and it had to be returned. I forgot if I then informed them I'd rather not have an HP or maybe my husband brought over a printer in the interim and I told them to forget it. But I never got another HP.  My husband used HPs to print labels and flyers for his store. That's how I knew how expensive the ink cartridges were.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 18, 2021)

If I shop printers and I shop replacement cartridges at the same time. Some places like Staples or Office Depot have a house brand on some makes and models. I got Brother black & white printer that's supposedly good for 700 plus copies.

Computer expert Randy Rhodes promotes Epson eco tank printers where one supposedly get loads of color copies.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 20, 2021)

PLEASE READ: Sadly, I read this after I bought the cartridge. _"Depending on the printer you may be able to refill the cartridge yourself with a bottle of black ink and a small syringe. For most brands, just peel the sticker off the cartridge it reveal five holes; the three on top should lead to the ink reservoir."_
I recall reading something similar years ago about doing this.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 24, 2021)

Pinky said:


> These days it seems less costly to purchase a new printer than pay exorbitant prices for ink cartridges!


Some of the cartridges on the shelves ere as high as $171. One note: when you Toner light goes on remove the cartridge and shake it from side to side for 10 seconds and put it back in.


----------

